# jar-Archive in Eclipse



## miwieg (1. Mrz 2007)

Hallo!

Ich schreibe im Augenblick ein Java-Programm, das jar-Archive benötigt.
Das merkwürdige ist, dass, nachdem ich für das ganze Projekt die entsprechenden jar-Archive auf den Classpath des Projekts gesetzt habe, im Code Pakete und Klassen aus den Archiven akzeptiert werden. Jedenfalls zeigt mir Eclipse im Code keinen einzigen Fehler an. Jedoch auf der Projektebene wird ein Fehler angezeigt.
Wenn ich das Programm testen möchte, erhalte ich die Meldung, dass diverse Klassen aus den jar-Archiven nicht kompiliert werden konnten. Wie kann ich diesen Fehler beheben?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Wildcard (1. Mrz 2007)

Wie hast du die jars eingebunden und welcher Fehler erscheint?


----------



## miwieg (1. Mrz 2007)

Die Jar Files binde ich ein, indem ich das "Properties"-Menü des entsprechenden Projekts aufrufe und in der Sektion "Java Build Path" im Register "Libraries" durch "Add External Jars" die entsprechenden jar-Archive auswähle. Ich habe das schon öfters gemacht und das hat immer so funktioniert. Dass ich die richtigen jar-Files gewählt habe, erkenne ich auch daran, dass nach dem Einbinden im Code die Fehlermarkierungen für etliche Klassen verschwinden.

Nur im Package Explorer wird mir am entsprechenden Projekt-Ikon durch das kleine rote Feld mit dem weißen "X" ein Fehler signalisiert.


----------



## Wildcard (1. Mrz 2007)

Nach deiner Beschreibung versucht er ja die jars selbst zu kompilieren, was etwas ungewöhnlich ist.
Kannst du mal die genau Fehlermeldung posten?


----------



## miwieg (1. Mrz 2007)

Die Fehlermeldung, wenn ich das Programm laufen lasse, ist:



```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.Error: Unresolved compilation problems:
        GateException cannot be resolved to a type
        Out cannot be resolved
        Gate cannot be resolved
        Gate cannot be resolved
        Gate cannot be resolved
        Out cannot be resolved
        corpus cannot be resolved
        Corpus cannot be resolved to a type
        Factory cannot be resolved
        ExtensionFileFilter cannot be resolved to a type
        ExtensionFileFilter cannot be resolved to a type
        corpus cannot be resolved
        corpus cannot be resolved
        Out cannot be resolved
        corpus cannot be resolved
        PronominalCoref cannot be resolved to a type
        PronominalCoref cannot be resolved to a type
        Document cannot be resolved to a type
        Document cannot be resolved to a type
        corpus cannot be resolved
        corpus cannot be resolved
        Out cannot be resolved
        Annotation cannot be resolved to a type
        Annotation cannot be resolved to a type
        Annotation cannot be resolved to a type
        Annotation cannot be resolved to a type
        AnnotationSet cannot be resolved to a type
        Annotation cannot be resolved to a type
        Annotation cannot be resolved to a type
        FeatureMap cannot be resolved to a type
        AnnotationSet cannot be resolved to a type
        Annotation cannot be resolved to a type
        Annotation cannot be resolved to a type
        Annotation cannot be resolved to a type
        Annotation cannot be resolved to a type
        FeatureMap cannot be resolved to a type
```


----------



## Wildcard (1. Mrz 2007)

Versuch mal ein Project -> clean -> clean all


----------



## miwieg (2. Mrz 2007)

Ich habe den "Clean" Befehl ausprobiert. Leider wird dadurch das Problem nicht gelöst.
Allerdings erhalte ich nun eine neue Fehlermeldung, wenn ich das Programm laufen lasse:

```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: pron/Main
```

Diese Fehlermeldung kann ich dadurch erklären, dass der Code nicht kompiliert werden kann. Dafür finde ich jedoch keinen Grund.[/code]


----------

